# Selling 2 Million Bells in Pocket Camp for tbt



## sleepydreepy (Apr 13, 2021)

title says it all, message me or comment below if interested!


----------



## Foreverfox (Apr 13, 2021)

@nanpan  Bells!


----------



## moonstone1751 (Apr 22, 2021)

how can you sell bells in pocket camp?? as far as i know there’s no trading system (other than gifts)


----------



## tiffanistarr (Apr 23, 2021)

moonstone1751 said:


> how can you sell bells in pocket camp?? as far as i know there’s no trading system (other than gifts)


someone lists things in the box and then you buy the thing from the box


----------

